# Help with old MAC brush numbers?



## underablanketofstars (Dec 21, 2013)

My wonderful mother gifted me a collection of spectacular old mac brushes from the 90s. They are in amazing condition and I'm confident they're genuine, but MAC must have changed their numbering system at some point in the last 20 years because none of the numbers match the current brushes!  Ideally, I’d like to establish what brushes from the “OLD” numbering system correlate to which of the new ones!  Can you help?!

  25 – eyeliner – sable – cream liner brush
  17 – lip – firm sable
  140 – angled shading (small) – squirrel – shading corners of eyes
  141 – angled shading (medium) – squirrel – blending crease or shading
  144 – eye shading – fine badger/pony – base brush or eyelid below crease
  107 -  large shading – weasel/nylon – base eyeshadow
  13 – duster – white goat – excess powder duster
  143 – pencil brush – badger/pony – control for lining or shading crease
  18 – shader – soft sable – concealer
  33 – crease – dense sable – shading & creating defined crease
  36 – tapered – soft squirrel – blending crease
  190 (not old, don’t need info thanks)
  148 – angled (large) – pony – contour cheek, temple, jaw
  2.S – blush – squirrel – cheeks
  101 – large powder – soft goat – face, body



  PHOTOS OF BRUSHES: http://imgur.com/a/fnx5u?gallery

  ORDER IN PHOTOS: 25, 17, 140, 141, 144, 107, 13, 143, 18, 33, 36, 190 (not old), 148, 2.S (so curious about this one!), 101

  Please let me know what OLD number you think correlates with what NEW brush number! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 21, 2013)

OK I did some digging myself and here are my best guesses for which brushes correlate - the NEW brush number is in brackets - PLEASE TELL ME YOUR THOUGHTS!  

  25 (210? precise eyeliner)
  17 (311? lip liner)
  140 (272? small angled shader)
  141 (275? medium angled shader)
  144 (228? mini shader)
  107 (242? shader)
  13 (???) – duster – white goat – excess powder duster
  143 (219? pencil brush)
  18 (194? concealer)
  33 (222? tapered blending)
  36 (224? tapered blending)
  148 (168? angled contour)
  2.S (116? blush)
  101 (150? large powder)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 22, 2013)

#36 is more like the 226 or the old-style 224 (which was more tapered - see the picture in this post) than the current 224.  I think the 144 may be closer to the 239?


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a couple of 239s and compared to the 144, the 239s are a little fatter and fluffier than the 144, but definitely close.  144 has finer control at the tip.

  I can see what you mean about the 224!

  You rock thanks for your help!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got this response from MAC! Mystery solved.  Thanks everyone for your help!

_"With regard to your inquiry, I have listed below the brushes mentioned with their recommended alternate from our current line:_

_#25 Eyeliner Alternate: #209 Eyeliner
#17 Lip Brush Alternate: #316 Lip Brush_
_#140 Small Angled Shading, no match available
#141 Medium Angled Shading Alternate: #275 Medium Angled Shading
#144 Eye Shading Alternate:  #239 Eye Shading
#107 Large Shader Alternate:  #252 Large Shader
#13 Duster, no match available
#143 Pencil Brush Alternate: #219 Pencil Brush
#18 Shader Alternate:  #242 Shader
#33 Crease Brush Alternate: #286 Duo-Fibre Tapered Blending
#36 Tapered Blending Alternate: #224 Tapered Blending
#148 Large Angled Contour Alternate:  #168 Large Angled Contour
#2S Alternate:  #116 Brush
#101 Large Powder Alternate:  #150 Large Powder"_


----------



## madelinesaeed (Nov 15, 2014)

In MY personal opinion:
  -140 = MAC 275
  -141 = MAC 216/disc.
  -144 = I GUESS the #239 WOULD be accurate.. but also possibly a #213
  -13 = MAC 207/disc.
  -33 = MAC 225/disc. (with a bristle length of a 222/disc.)
  -36 = MAC 226/disc. (with a bristle length of a 224)

  I know most of the brushes I mentioned are unfortunately ALSO discontinued, but because they have been discontinued more recently than the more old school brushes, there ARE ways to get them.
  I myself have bought all of the above mentioned discontinued brushes from reputable sellers of ebay like makeupemporium1 and pina416. I know the #207 was available on amazon at the time of my purchase as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know, but just wanted to say, how cool is that!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.specktra.net/t/133730/comprehensive-mac-brush-list#post_2830487


----------



## fudejae (Oct 21, 2022)

underablanketofstars said:


> My wonderful mother gifted me a collection of spectacular old mac brushes from the 90s. They are in amazing condition and I'm confident they're genuine, but MAC must have changed their numbering system at some point in the last 20 years because none of the numbers match the current brushes!  Ideally, I’d like to establish what brushes from the “OLD” numbering system correlate to which of the new ones!  Can you help?!
> 
> 25 – eyeliner – sable – cream liner brush
> 17 – lip – firm sable
> ...


I also need help with the brush number 2! I have two of them, one that is short handle and says made in France in fancy writing, and a longer version without the writing… hellllp!


----------

